# sprinkler pop up



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

could this be used for a ram? http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccceaddhdhfmghkcgelceffdfgidgll.0&MID=9876 i wonder how much air pressure it would take and how effective the lift is or would this be too dangerous?well it wont link to it but its a pop up head sprilker the under ground sort....


----------

